# Off topic, but important and pi**es me off



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Obama Invites 18.7 Million Immigrants to Avoid Oath of Allegiance, Pledge to Defend America

Obama Invites 18.7 Million Immigrants to Avoid Oath of Allegiance, Pledge to Defend America - Breitbart


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The thing in the white house is a pathetic excuse for human skin and organs, let alone his complete lack of a brain. Easily the worse president in my lifetime... and I go back to when Truman was in office.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It was to be expected he has no loyalty to The United States of America he has to remake the greatest country in the world. The U.S. has liberated more people, enriched more lives, and educated more people, but to him we have always been the oppressor.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

and you are surprised? he hate s this country. doe snot obey the laws. makes up all kind sof bs to grab guns from us... ignores his oath to defend the constitution and thinks we should respect him? really?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

boatdoc173 said:


> ...*doe snot* obey the laws...[emphasis added]


What does doe snot have to do with it?
I have to clean doe snot...and buck snot too...off of our bird feeders every day.
Should I be able to get the federal government to do this for me, if Obama were to obey the Constitution?

I don't believe that Obama hates this country.
Rather, I believe that he sees his actions as making the country better for everyone.
That is, after all, the classic Progressive point of view: "I'll make your life better, whether you like it or not. And 'better' is what I say that 'better' is. You do not have a choice in the matter."


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Obama is gay and Michelle or Michael is a transgender,, let me be more clear, ummm


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Obama is gay and Michelle or Michael is a transgender,, let me be more clear, ummm


...It wouldn't change a thing.
They could even be White, and Muslims, and still no change.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> The thing in the white house is a pathetic excuse for human skin and organs, let alone his complete lack of a brain. Easily the worse president in my lifetime... and I go back to when Truman was in office.


I truly admire n agree how you go about breaking down Obama . That's great


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...It wouldn't change a thing.
> They could even be White, and Muslims, and still no change.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It's not just the "Black Militant in Chief". It's the *DEMOCRAT PARTY*. They are one and the same. God help us if the pathological lying bitch gets elected. For those who may have forgotten her "scumbag" husband and I use that term literally was a draft dodger. At this point in time it appears that she will easily defeat Trump. As William Bendix used to say "What a revolting development this is".

Trump and the pathological lying bitch, some choice we have? But regardless about my misgivings about Trump and as detestable as he is. He is our candidate and I will be voting for him, make no mistake about that. The stakes in this next election are too high. The future of our "Constitutional Republic" will more than likely come to an end.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Raised by parents who believed in communist ideals, started school in Indonesia lived with Grand mother in Hawaii again mentored by devote communist. He never learned the core ideals that are the United States that some one who was raise in the 48 mainland states would have taught him.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> It's not just the "Black Militant in Chief". It's the *DEMOCRAT PARTY*. They are one and the same. God help us if the pathological lying bitch gets elected. For those who may have forgotten *her "scumbag" husband and I use that term literally was a draft dodger.* At this point in time it appears that she will easily defeat Trump. As William Bendix used to say "What a revolting development this is".
> 
> Trump and the pathological lying bitch, some choice we have? But regardless about my misgivings about Trump and as detestable as he is. He is our candidate and I will be voting for him, make no mistake about that. The stakes in this next election are too high. The future of our "Constitutional Republic" will more than likely come to an end.


Did you know that in 1969, Bill Clinton traveled to the USSR to protest U.S. involvement in Vietnam? That little stunt should have disbarred him from ever running for public office, much less for the presidency.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

When Hillary is POTUS we will all be so happy that we won't need these guns anymore.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

TheReaper said:


> When Hillary is POTUS we will all be so happy that we won't need these guns anymore.


Yep, I'll be just like that Toby Keith song: "I'm so happy I can't stop crying"!!

MO


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

*I'm glad they didn't have social media going like they do now while you are in office.
They're wearing your azz out and you're almost done with this job!*


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Did you know that in 1969, Bill Clinton traveled to the USSR to protest U.S. involvement in Vietnam? That little stunt should have disbarred him from ever running for public office, much less for the presidency.


Unfortunately "SB" nothing short of murder will disbar anyone from becoming president. Didja' ever think that a radical "Black Militant" could ever get elected? Or a pathological lying bitch and a Communist become a major parties nominee? On the Republican side we have a self centered bloviating buffoon who never had any core political beliefs other than Donald J. Trump. As detestable as he is though, you can be assured that I will be voting for him and any other Republican on down.

The Democrats as hard as they try to hide their hidden agenda with all this bullshit about "not looking to take anyone's guns" and that they are only looking for "common sense" gun safety laws such as assault weapons, magazine bans and the depravation of all due process rights. I hate that term "Gun Safety" it's disingenuous, misleading and only proves the lengths that they will go to deceive the public using a less innocuous term. They are not at all interested in "Gun Safety". They are only interested in "control" and the abolishment of the 2nd Amendment and all "Constitutional Law". They think that they are far superior in intelligence to all of us and that we are just too stupid to be able figure out what they are really up to. Bunch of elitist swines, all of them.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

muckaleewarrior said:


> *I'm glad they didn't have social media going like they do now while you are in office.
> They're wearing your azz out and you're almost done with this job!*
> 
> View attachment 2993


. picture is fake , not that it matters, lol


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...It wouldn't change a thing.
> They could even be White, and Muslims, and still no change.[/QUOTE
> 
> being transgender changes many things, lol, besides your personal physical appearance, which scientifically affects your mental state as well,,,,, the whole transgender process changes your whole thought process. The medications are unbelievable . Your daily influential nagging to the president himself is very real, lol.
> It'snot fair to the people he represents pushing ahead an agenda without proper transparency


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> ...being transgender changes many things...[it] affects your mental state as well,,,,, the whole transgender process changes your whole thought process. The medications are unbelievable...


...And how, exactly, do you know all this? :anim_lol: :smt083


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

pic said:


> Steve M1911A1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...It wouldn't change a thing.
> ...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Today I used the women's bathroom, the men's bathroom was under remodeling. 

What a nice bathroom, :smt033, for the moment I was a transgender.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It just occurred to me:
I could self-identify as a dog.
I could "go" anywhere I wanted to, somebody else would have to clean it up, and I would never have to buy toilet paper again.

And not only that, but I'd probably eat a lot better, too.




We now return you to the original thread, still in progress.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> Today I used the women's bathroom, the men's bathroom was under remodeling.


Standing room only?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It just occurred to me:
> I could self-identify as a dog.
> I could "go" anywhere I wanted to, somebody else would have to clean it up, and I would never have to buy toilet paper again.


Yeah, but you'd get pretty bad 'rug burn' from the carpet.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Standing room only?


n

I squatted , oops ,only to get the full feel of the experience the opportunity presented. 
It was a psychological experience. 
Imagine the psychological, physical changes that do occur when you're truly going through this transition(gender) change


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A little off-topic but not much.

About a year or so ago, the wife and I were in a large furniture store. After some walking around looking at things we didn't need, I decided it was time to visit the men's room. 

It was at the back of the store, down a hallway, and kind of off the beaten path. I walked in and it was huge in there. Not only was it huge, it was clean as in spotless, smelled good, and air-conditioned. 

The stalls were big and spacious. I just stood there taking it all in. I've seen my share of public restrooms, and this one was off-the-chart. 

Anyways, I took my place and conducted my business, all the while thoroughly enjoying my outing. I was in no hurry. I had the place all to myself and I couldn't have been any happier. And yes, there was some "easy listening" music being piped into the place as well. 

When I finally left and returned to my wife, she must have sensed that I had a good go. She said, you look happy. I repiled, couldn't be any more so. :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It just occurred to me:
> I could self-identify as a dog.
> I could "go" anywhere I wanted to, somebody else would have to clean it up, and I would never have to buy toilet paper again.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what kinda dog are we talking about ? The question is important.

\"doggy:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This thread went NORTH in a hurry


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kinda dog are we talking about ? The question is important.
> 
> \"doggy:


...Whatever kind Jean likes best. :smt033



tony pasley said:


> This thread went NORTH in a hurry


Well, the OP said that something _pissed him off_.
Pissing is one of those things that dogs do.
So is the, um, issuance from the other end. :smt083

Is that the NORTH end?
How do you tell?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And how, exactly, do you know all this? :anim_lol: :smt083


Don't ya know by now, anything posted on the internet is true.

I read that......on the internet. :mrgreen:


----------

